# Complete ROS



## krssy70 (Dec 30, 2009)

I work for a group of speciality Breast Physicians. When a patient is coming to our office for a f/u of a mammogram, the physician documents a complete HPI regarding the breast, and then will dictate ROS: All others Negative.... Is this sufficient for a complete ROS?

Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## Melody Irvine (Dec 30, 2009)

This is Trailblazers response to "all other negative: 

Thank you for your recent inquiry received by TrailBlazer Health Enterprises®.
Your reference number is 8809197402000.

According to our Contractor Medical Director, it is not acceptable to use the
statement "remainder of the 10 review of systems were reviewed and are
negative".

If you have any questions regarding this issue, please contact our Customer
Service Call Center toll-free at (866) 280-6520.

Sincerely,

Nancy Lewis
Provider Relations Research Specialist
J4 MAC Special Inquiries
TrailBlazer Health Enterprises, LLC


Second of all a complete ROS for a follow-up visit is not medically necessary


----------



## neana48 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would have to concur, since she is only coming back for the results to a mammogram, this was done at the previous appointmen.


----------

